# Are you saddened by the amount of tomatoes that have to die for every bottle of ketchup?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Such needless waste. 

Please discuss. 

Thank you


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ketchup = 🤢 🤮


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The whole world is so hung up on fuel efficiency for cars, why can't we have tomato efficiency for ketchup?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Tomato caging is the true issue here. 
It is deplorable that this cruelty continues in our country.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Yummm ketchup soup hmmm


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

If you wait until the ripe tomatoes fall off the vine is it still sad? The vine will still be alive.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I am more saddened by a non-count term to describe a countable noun. "Number" of tomatoes, "amount" of money. 
My work here is done. ; )


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Ketchup is a gateway drug to incest.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Are you saddened by the amount of pixels that died to post this nonsense?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Three tomatoes are walking down the street, a Dad tomato, mom tomato and a baby tomato. Baby tomato starts lagging behind and the dad tomato gets really angry. Goes back and squishes him and says, “Ketchup"


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

If they are bred for ketchup, I have no issue with it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> I am more saddened by a non-count term to describe a countable noun. "Number" of tomatoes, "amount" of money.
> My work here is done. ; )


But what is the number?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> I am more saddened by a non-count term to describe a countable noun. "Number" of tomatoes, "amount" of money.
> My work here is done. ; )


Took the words right out of my keyboard.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stephenlouis said:


> Three tomatoes are walking down the street, a Dad tomato, mom tomato and a baby tomato. Baby tomato starts lagging behind and the dad tomato gets really angry. Goes back and squishes him and says, “Ketchup"


you should call your band Fox Force 5.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

im more alarmed by the amount of oranges needed to make a glass of orange juice.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Stephenlouis said:


> Three tomatoes are walking down the street, a Dad tomato, mom tomato and a baby tomato. Baby tomato starts lagging behind and the dad tomato gets really angry. Goes back and squishes him and says, “Ketchup"


Uhm. It’s catchup. Lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> im more alarmed by the amount of oranges needed to make a glass of orange juice.
> View attachment 375328


Shit, you're right.....


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Such needless waste.



It most certainly is not needless.

Ketchup is necessary. Spaghetti sauce is necessary. Tomato sauce is necessary.

Without them life wouldn't be worth living and if tomatoes have to die so that we can enjoy such wondrous creations, then squash those tomatoes!


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

if a tomato falls of the vine in the garden 
and there is no one there to here it 
does it still say


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I've deleted my post because I do not understand it. 👌


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Look. It’s “Tomato Sauce”








Millions of sausage rolls, meat pies, Chico Rolls & grilled sausage sanga’s have been devoured with the help of a”bitty ‘mardy sauce!”
Just sayin’


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Tomatoes are in the class of "nightshade" plants. They have a natural pesticide that will eventually kill you.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

It's a shame what drugs will do to some people. A mind is a terrible thing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Well, really, how can one sympathize with them after what they did back in the late 70's?


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

The number of cute little kuala bears sacrificed to make just one bottle of Kalua is similarly upsetting.


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

If you love a tomato set it free
if it comes back it is yours 
if not 
hunt it down and make a salad


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm trying to decifer whether this is a passive-aggressive political post, or just simpleton humour.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TheGASisReal said:


> I'm trying to decifer whether this is a passive-aggressive political post, or just simpleton humour.


Why can’t it be both?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> im more alarmed by the amount of oranges needed to make a glass of orange juice.
> View attachment 375328


Ever try making apple cider with a juicer??

Bag of apples = a sip of cider.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

What about wine ? Talk about numbers here ...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BGood said:


> What about wine ? Talk about numbers here ...


Wine isn’t made with tomatoes. Is it? There are grape tomatoes so maybe. 🍅


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

DrumBob said:


> It's a shame what drugs will do to some people. A mind is a terrible thing.


Cant blame the OP.
When, for example, even a thread about the olympics (which doesnt appear to have even gotten heated) gets locked, this is the sort of benign, mindless drivel we will be left with.
Inevitably this site will be just another BST site....or even less, if the scammers get wind of it.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Not as sad as those tomato fights they have in Europe


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

How many pea plants live & die just to bring us a bag of frozen peas? 

$3 for a bag of frozen peas seems like a lot of money, but is it really? How many pea pods have to be planted, grown, shelled, washed. frozen, packaged, and delivered to your favorite grocery store?

good deal or what???


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

To grow one almond requires 1.1 gallons of water, 1,900 gal/ lb


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

very good point , have you ever wondered how much water 💦 it takes to grow 1 foot of dental floss , 1 gallon or 50 gallons of water for 1 roll of floss . Not sure if that is very practical use of our resources since dental floss has no real nutritional value .


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

One Note Samba said:


> very good point , have you ever wondered how much water 💦 it takes to grow 1 foot of dental floss , 1 gallon or 50 gallons of water for 1 roll of floss . Not sure if that is very practical use of our resources since dental floss has no real nutritional value .


Wait… what??? You mean it’s not real mint?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We eat French's ketchup.

Heinz back stabbed our farmers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyway, what about how many babies it takes to make a bottle of baby oil?

What about that!?!?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Anyway, what about how many babies it takes to make a bottle of baby oil?
> 
> What about that!?!?


Depends on how hard you squeeze them?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Depends on how hard you squeeze them?


or slice them.


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

yike’s never thought of that , never realized baby’s were so oily .


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I grew up on a gummy bear farm. You would be amazed at how much resources go into growing them.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Diablo said:


> I grew up on a gummy bear farm. You would be amazed at how much resources go into growing them.


----------



## loudspkr (Aug 19, 2020)

I've never thought about it before
Now that I think about it.......... NO


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

also animal crackers . Are the monkeys made from monkeys , elephants from elephants , camels from camels ???? . Or do they just chop them up and cook them all together , then stamp them into the various shapes . They all taste the same to me , if you gave an elephant a cracker could you be promoting cannibalism . The ramifications are endless .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One Note Samba said:


> also animal crackers . Are the monkeys made from monkeys , elephants from elephants , camels from camels ???? . Or do they just chop them up and cook them all together , then stamp them into the various shapes . They all taste the same to me , if you gave an elephant a cracker could you be promoting cannibalism . The ramifications are endless .



I think there's an even more sinister point in this.

They call them crackers, but really, they're cookies.

Ever put cheese on one?


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

That is sinister there must be more to the story , have never tried the cheese but it sounds good , I have dipped them in Nutella before .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

One Note Samba said:


> if you gave an elephant a cracker could you be promoting cannibalism


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

slag banal said:


> The number of cute little kuala bears sacrificed to make just one bottle of Kalua is similarly upsetting.


koalas eat eucalyptus leaves, which are narcotic. they're basically junkies. this is why they commonly pass out and fall from the tree. it's also why they're so crabby. 



Diablo said:


> I grew up on a gummy bear farm. You would be amazed at how much resources go into growing them.


when you compare the size of a gummy worm to a gummy bear, the gummy universe is a scary place


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I've often wondered if baby powder is made with real or artificial babies.


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

Now my whole sheltered childhood is flashing before me , possibly it was not as innocent as I assumed . Maybe it is made from baby gummie koala’s .


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

One Note Samba said:


> very good point , have you ever wondered how much water 💦 it takes to grow 1 foot of dental floss , 1 gallon or 50 gallons of water for 1 roll of floss . Not sure if that is very practical use of our resources since dental floss has no real nutritional value .


I've been a regular flosser for many years, so this is troubling considering I've contributed to the destruction of the environment.


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes fear I have the blood of the environment on my hands also , had never before realized the destruction I may have inadvertently caused in my misspent youth . Who knew with the corporate giants misrepresenting the truth .


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Stephenlouis said:


> I've often wondered if baby powder is made with real or artificial babies.


Dehydrated babies.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

cheezyridr said:


> koalas eat eucalyptus leaves, which are narcotic. they're basically junkies. this is why they commonly pass out and fall from the tree.


That would explain why they don't move much, basically couch-locked in the tree.


----------

